# RTL-Moderatorin Janine Steeger: Das Baby ist da!



## Mandalorianer (12 Juli 2011)

*RTL-Moderatorin Janine Steeger: Das Baby ist da!
​*
RTL-Moderatorin Janine Steeger (34) ist Mama geworden! Sie und ihr Lebensgefährte freuen sich über ihren ersten Sohn, der heute in Köln das Licht der Welt erblickte. Der kleine Wonneproppen ist 55 Zentimeter groß und 3960 Gramm schwer. Wie der Sohnemann heißt, ist noch nicht bekannt.

„Das ist ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl, sein Kind schließlich in den Armen zu halten. Ich bin froh, dass es geschafft ist und alles so gut verlaufen ist. Jetzt werden wir uns erst einmal in Ruhe kennenlernen“, so die frischgebackene Mutter.

Dafür nimmt sich die glückliche Mama auch eine Auszeit von „Explosiv“. Nazan Eckes (35) und Alexander Doletschek (30) werden ihre Kollegin vertreten, bis sie im Herbst wieder auf die Bildschirme zurückkehrt.

*Wir gratulieren zum Nachwuchs und wünschen 
der kleinen Familie alles Gute!

Gruss vom Gollum *


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Juli 2011)

toll, alles Gute für den Nachwuchs und die Mutter


----------

